# 1.5 Lt Grolsch Bottles @ Dan Murphy's



## razz (30/11/09)

if your in Victoria check out the xmas catalogue. Dan's have Grolsch bottles for $20. Beers okay and you get a good bottle for taking your homebrew to parties and the like.
http://www.danmurphyschristmas.com.au/cata.../vic/index.html


----------



## Effect (1/12/09)

razz said:


> if your in Victoria check out the xmas catalogue. Dan's have Grolsch bottles for $20. Beers okay and you get a good bottle for taking your homebrew to parties and the like.
> http://www.danmurphyschristmas.com.au/cata.../vic/index.html



they brought em out last year same time...got about 5 of them. Great for bringing beer over to mates places and the like!


----------



## Andrew Coleman (1/12/09)

Hehe amen to that brother! was thinkin tha same thing when i bought 2 of them the other day :icon_cheers: !


----------



## Pennywise (1/12/09)

Just for anyone interested, Watergardens Dan Murphy's (in VIC) have had them all year round. Haven't bought any myself, but I always have a bit of a chin scratch when I walk past em'.


----------



## Swinging Beef (1/12/09)

Wow.. imagine only having to clean 13 bottles on bottling day


----------



## husky (1/12/09)

Although for an extra $20 you can get 12 of the 450ml bottles. $20 sounds exy just for a 1.5L bottle


----------



## MarkBastard (1/12/09)

Swinging Beef said:


> Wow.. imagine only having to clean 13 bottles on bottling day



And no capping...


----------



## levin_ae92 (3/12/09)

I saw these at Dan Murphy's at Marion, theyre awesome. Again its a shame about the price!


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (3/12/09)

This is why we need growlers in Oz. Does anyone know if they are available from anywhere? 

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## Muggus (3/12/09)

I'm gonna have to ask Santa for a couple of these bad boys.
The 5 I have in circulation have done me well, but they're oh so handy...even with empty kegs at the ready.


----------



## under (3/12/09)

2L PET bottles??? Cheaper, easy to find? say what?


----------



## jakester (3/12/09)

Im sure last year after the christmas rush they went way cheaper. So keep a look out after new year.


----------



## christmasbender (3/12/09)

Ivesy said:


> Im sure last year after the christmas rush they went way cheaper. So keep a look out after new year.




it wasn't last year but i remember picking up a couple at $11 each after christmas one year. worth the wait if you can hold out

cheers

christmasbender


----------



## apd (3/12/09)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> This is why we need growlers in Oz. Does anyone know if they are available from anywhere?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jon



2 brothers apparently does one (or more) of their brews in a growler and Lobethal Brewery does their range in growlers as well.

Andrew


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (4/12/09)

apd said:


> 2 brothers apparently does one (or more) of their brews in a growler and Lobethal Brewery does their range in growlers as well.
> 
> Andrew


I'm also hanging out for murray's big Wednesday, which apparently will be sold in growlers soon as well...


----------



## tallie (4/12/09)

apd said:


> 2 brothers apparently does one (or more) of their brews in a growler and Lobethal Brewery does their range in growlers as well.
> 
> Andrew



Goulburn have a 3 litre "stubby" as well: link


----------



## KoNG (4/12/09)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> This is why we need growlers in Oz. Does anyone know if they are available from anywhere?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jon



Colonial do them, with a cheap (well not really) refill of your choice.


----------



## Budron (4/12/09)

What about the 1 litre(?) glass water jugs with the swing top lids. I think they sell them at woolies for about $3. 
Anyone tried them?


----------



## MarkBastard (4/12/09)

Budron said:


> What about the 1 litre(?) glass water jugs with the swing top lids. I think they sell them at woolies for about $3.
> Anyone tried them?



Dunno if they'd hold pressure well. You may get lucky but it'll depend on the metal mechanism.


----------



## notung (26/6/10)

I love the growler concept. Nothern Brewer in the US are selling little growler taps that turn your growler into something like a real ale cask. Nice. I would love to know whether these would fit Goulburn 3L 'stubbies' or other local growlers.


----------



## rude (27/6/10)

They are rippers just reminded me to fill it again only prob is the bottling filler doesnt hit the bottom but I still managed to fill it


----------



## rendo (17/12/10)

These bottles are back again at Dan Murphy's (about $22). I wasnt happy about missing out last year, but I got my act together this year and didnt miss out.....

Go get 'em guys. I cant wait to fill them up with homebrew and take em to a mates place for a bbq etc.....SWEET!!!

rendo

(also the Paulaner 1L Glass Steins are back at Dan's ($19-$20), it also comes with 1L of Paulaner beer (in a can))




razz said:


> if your in Victoria check out the xmas catalogue. Dan's have Grolsch bottles for $20. Beers okay and you get a good bottle for taking your homebrew to parties and the like.
> http://www.danmurphyschristmas.com.au/cata.../vic/index.html


----------



## mwd (17/12/10)

Dan's is getting its act together on beers these days. My local has a very good varied selection filling about 3 aisles.


----------



## barls (17/12/10)

also at wollies liqueur for about the same money.


----------



## Mattese (18/12/10)

Popped in this afternoon in Brissie, but didn't notice any of the big bottles, but did see a huge range of cheap Euro beers after the world cup. Heaps of merchandise, not sure about the beer though... 

Edit: At Dans...


----------



## thylacine (18/12/10)

"...only prob is the bottling filler doesnt hit the bottom but I still managed to fill it"

I attach a short length of hose to the fermenter tap, then attach the bottling wand.

Cheers


----------

